# Pecky Cypress Table/Desk



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I made this just playing around many moons ago and it was sitting in my shop in my way. It has been moved 'out-of -the-way' too many times so I finally decided to finsh it off and here it is. For $15 I had some glass cut and put it on top. It now resides in my shop office. 

Pecky Cypress is fairly common on the 3rd coast, especially in La. and Florida.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Tony, very nice. Never heard of Pecky Cypress. Like the character of the wood and the finished table.

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

just think of back in the day, what the hell is wrong with that wood? idk you better burn it


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice looking desk. Very well done. I like Pecky Cypress. Did a lot of room paneling with it. The door in the background of this picture was the front office door to my office made from Pecky Cypress. The Plexiglas bar stool was the purpose of the picture.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pecky cypress? Never heard of it. I built a patio set out of cypress once, loved it---exceptionally easy to work and forgiving. 

The glass idea looks capital, Tony. Take a natural 'flaw' like the pits, show them off under glass and still make use of the piece. Great job...my wife would've had me finish that a long time ago.

Nice work.
smitty


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

That looks sweet! Never heard of pecky cypress but it looks like some cool lumber.


----------

